# No "ID Address Mark Found" Floppy drive



## robot. (Aug 4, 2006)

I apologize if this is on the wrong place in the forum, feel free to move it. Here's my problem.

I am using Windows XP Home. Recently the floppy drive seemed to quit working, but device manager says it IS working.

The problem is whenever I try to use a floppy disk I get an error message saying: "a:\ is not accessible. No ID address mark was found on the floppy disk"

It doesn't matter which floppy disk I try to use...NONE of them will work. It happens even if I put in a blank diskette.

I have not made any changes to my system or done anything else that I can think of to cause this.

I tried unisntalling and reinstalling the floppy drive device driver, which didn't make a difference.

I also tried reformatting a diskette on another XP computer (full format not quick format), then placed a .txt document on the disk. On THAT computer it can see/read the floppy and the text document just fine, but not on MY computer. Whenever I insert the floppy and try to do anything I get the same error message above.

My computer's tech support said there's nothing they can do since the floppy drive IS working.
 
Can anyone help? Please?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The PC can only "see" as far as the interface to tell you the device is working OK.

It cannot tell if the head has died or the drive is out of alignment.


----------



## robot. (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, I'll just take the files off the disk using a different computer.


----------

